# Div Container nimmt nicht die Maximale höhe



## ElGreco93 (8. November 2010)

Liebe Community, 
Folgendes Problem: Die drei Spalten in der mitte des Layouts sollen je nach Inhalt so Hoch sein, wie die Höchste Box. Das heißt wenn div.middel 500px hoch ist sollen die anderen Spalten auch 500px hoch sein.
Hab alles mögliche ausprobiert, aber ich kriegs nicht hin. Was mache ich falsch?

Danke schonmal, 
Philip


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<style type="text/css">
div.header {
	background-image: url(../beta2/Bilder/header.png);
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
	height: 262px;
	width: 1026px;
}
#middel {
	width: 1026px;
	height: 100%;
	text-align:left;
}
div.nav_left {
	background-image: url(../beta2/Bilder/left_navi_bg.png);
	background-repeat: repeat-y;
	width: 261px;
	height: 100%;
	float: left;
}
div.content {
	background-image: url(../beta2/Bilder/content_bg.png);
	background-repeat: repeat-y;
	width: 498px;
	height: 100%;
	float:left;
}
div.nav_right {
	background-image: url(../beta2/Bilder/right_navi_bg.png);
	background-repeat: repeat-y;
	width: 267px;
	height: 100%;
	float:left;
}
div.footer {
	padding:0;
	background-image: url(../beta2/Bilder/footer.png);
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
	height: 38px;
	width: 1026px;
	float: none;
	clear: both;
}
.clearfix:after {
	content:".";
	display:block;
	height:0;
	font-size:0;
	clear:both;
	visibility:hidden;
}
</style>
</head>

<body bgcolor="#000000">
<center>
  <!-- Header -->
  <div class="header">&nbsp;</div>
  
  <!--Mid. content-->
  <div id="middel" class="clearfix">
    <div class="nav_left">
      <p>&nbsp;</p>
    </div>
    <div class="content">
      <p>&nbsp;</p>
    </div>
    <div class="nav_right">
      <p>&nbsp;</p>
    </div>
  </div>
 <div class="footer">&nbsp;</div>
  
  <!--Footer-->
  
</center>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## SpiceLab (8. November 2010)

Deine *height:100%*-Regeln im mittleren Teil für die Spalten bedeutet nicht, dass sich ihre Höhen automatisch angleichen.

AnyColumnLongest listet die Techniken, die hierfür zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## ElGreco93 (8. November 2010)

Danke für den Link
Das hab ich gesucht


----------

